# [Monterey, CA] Looking for players in Monterey



## yangnome (Nov 12, 2005)

Hello,

My group is currently looking for new players in the Monterey area.  We are all in our 20s and  30s. We play weekly on Friday nights between 6:30 and midnight.   We recently began a D&D 3.5 game and are preparing for a Shadowrun game that will run on alternate weeks.   

New and experienced players are both welcomed.  We only asked that you bathe. Rules lawyers and drug addicts need not apply. DLI and NPS students are welcome.

Edit: Feel free to contact me at myusername@myusername.com (substitute my username).


----------



## Darthjaye (Nov 12, 2005)

So where would someone attempt to contact you at?  Oh, and how many players are you looking to add?


----------



## Darthjaye (Nov 13, 2005)

Figure I'll make it easier by giving you my email if your interested.  It's Watchman35 at comcast dot net.


----------

